# New skelly pirate ( work in progress )



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I am starting from the head down. I will update as I make progress. 
More pics here : http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-new-skelly-pirate.html


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

He's looking great! Can't wait to see him completed.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks. I'll bring him over tomorrow so you can see the creepy crawlers on his face in person 



halstaff said:


> He's looking great! Can't wait to see him completed.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great start! Lovin' it's sea critter incrustation.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking great. Love the barnacles. 
Going for the Asian pirate with the acupuncture I see.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Do I see a little Pirates of the Caribbean, Dead Mans Chest? I really like what you are doing with all the sea creatures.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> Do I see a little Pirates of the Caribbean, Dead Mans Chest? I really like what you are doing with all the sea creatures.


my thoughts exactly. i loved the looks of the pirates in that movie. great start bob!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he is SO in need of a good dermatologist

He's going to be very pretty


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Must be a coincidence  LOL Thanks all !



heresjohnny said:


> Do I see a little Pirates of the Caribbean, Dead Mans Chest? I really like what you are doing with all the sea creatures.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm loving this guy so far!! Lots of great detail!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work so far!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I like this one alot


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, he was feeling a little stiff, hence the acupuncture  LOL



Wildcat said:


> Looking great. Love the barnacles.
> Going for the Asian pirate with the acupuncture I see.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*Update*

Started working on the body......


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

He's going to be soooo cool! If you don't finish the rest of the prop I'm sure I can find a place for him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm really liking the barnacles and mussels. Makes him look as if he's been under water for a long time.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its looking so awesome! arrrr!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD:xbones:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*Update*

I painted the skull with tinted primer and added corn meal to the mix to give the skull a kinda craggy look. I also added a few more starfish and barnacles to the body. More pics here : http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-new-skelly-pirate.html


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, this is looking great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Fick said

Those barnacles are such a great accent for the piece.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*Update*

Started painting the skull...... More pics here :http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-new-skelly-pirate.html


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

This is looking really good!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic so far!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Nice work.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Wonder how he'd taste along with a bowl of Chili Mussels?

Great look!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

painted the starfish and head wrap. More pics here :http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-new-skelly-pirate.html


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Coming along very nicely, great attention to details, too! Was that pelvic mussels I spies?:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful work on that paint job, Bob!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

The paint really brings out the details ... great job


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

looking pretty awesome, 'Zilla!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*Update*

Finally finished the skull....now on to the body.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work I cant believe I missed this one I totally dig the colors you used awesome detail


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stellar work, Bob!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome! ! He looked great without color but man he is really great now! !! Nice job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*Update*

Body is done as far as the painting goes. Arms, legs and hands will be finished this weekend. I still have to"corpse" the clothing, boots and props that go with this guy. More pics here : http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-new-skelly-pirate.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, is that a giant shark mouth waiting to swallow him?:googly:

The seaworthy details on this guy are very eye-catching. I also like the surface texture you got on the entire piece.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks....the devil is in the details :devil:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's looking great, you've done a wonderful job on the sea life attached to him.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic detail... the color adds so much to it.... Great Job!!!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks all  I think I might over-do the details sometimes, but can't help myself :googly:


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I know another pirate that likes to over do details LOL


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL  I think you might be talking about that MacGyver character ?!? 



PirateLady said:


> I know another pirate that likes to over do details LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

juat caught up to this thread. it's so bad ass!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey...thanks ! 



Dark Angel 27 said:


> juat caught up to this thread. it's so bad ass!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh wow! I'm speechless (and that doesn't happen often).


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you ...... I'm speechless it's taking me so long to finish him 



autumnghost said:


> Oh wow! I'm speechless (and that doesn't happen often).


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the paint job, really makes all the sea life on him pop. Can't wait to see the final pics!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Trident prop for the skeleton....


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That trident is awesome. Just say'n


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Plastic Ninja said:


> That trident is awesome. Just say'n


And so is the fish! Damnation, Bob, it looks like you stole that from King Neptune himself


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is the fish one you bought & modified or did u construct it?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought and modified a Billy Bass Singing fish :googly: LOL
I couldn't take that song anymore, so I gutted him and stuck him on the trident 







debbie5 said:


> Is the fish one you bought & modified or did u construct it?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job on the fish... looks so real !!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it all together!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally finished My sea-corpsed pirate skeleton ! 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/99027-catch-day.html


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

AWESOME job Zilla!
I especially love the tentacles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BobZ, the "after" picture is not showing on the HalloweenForum thread at the moment. And if you click on the "more pictures here" link, it says "Invalid Album".


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> I bought and modified a Billy Bass Singing fish :googly: LOL
> I couldn't take that song anymore, so I gutted him and stuck him on the trident
> YouTube - Billy... Take Me to The River


Best use of a "Billy Bass Singing Fish" ever......!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Mr C, everyone ! 



Mr_Chicken said:


> AWESOME job Zilla!
> I especially love the tentacles


----------

